# Crazy Apple Craving



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

I always liked apples, but never like this. I eat a couple of them every day, and today I have this mad craving for cider (after reading the unpasteurized cider thread).

Could it be linked to my baby's love of them? She/he goes bounces around like a jumping bean when/after I eat them.









If I have a girl, I'm almost tempted to name her "Apple."


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm right with you craving the apples. I'm on a diabetic diet though so I have to watch how many I have and definately won't have cider. I also craved apples when I was pg with DD. (Though it was dairy when I was pg with DS).


----------



## ObamaMama214 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am OBSESSED with apples and organic apple juice!! I can't get enough!!!!


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I've been completely hooked on apples lately too. I've never liked apple juice but I've been scarfing down the apples.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

How funny, I've been eating a ton of apples recently, too! Normally I'm not really an apple person... I've also been craving grapes.


----------



## srneda78 (Jun 4, 2008)

This entire (prolonged!) pregnancy, I have pretty much eaten at least one apple a day. I told my DH that I'm going to be surprised if dd doesn't love apples!


----------



## dividedsky (Jul 24, 2006)

i'm loving apples lately too, but most especially cider! luckily, it's the perfect time of year









i could drink 1/2gal in a day easy, if i let myself...

we just might have to go apple picking this weekend!


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Me too! I usually eat at least two every day. And my baby seems to love them. She gets so wiggly. But I have to admit I was eating a pound of strawberries and at least one peach a day before I started in on the apples.


----------



## My4Monkeys (Jul 10, 2007)

I couldn't get enough apples (esp. Golden Delicious) when pg with DS3. I probably had 5 or 6 a day. Now, don't get me started on the caramel dip...


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red_Lil_Mamma* 
I always liked apples, but never like this. I eat a couple of them every day, and today I have this mad craving for cider (after reading the unpasteurized cider thread).

Could it be linked to my baby's love of them? She/he goes bounces around like a jumping bean when/after I eat them.









If I have a girl, I'm almost tempted to name her "Apple."

LOL

I've been craving apples/apple cider too. I had an apple for breakfast and 2 mugs of apple cider. Mmmmmm


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

Apple is a great NICKNAME. (LOL sorry, I'm so afraid that name will take off) I've been craving all kinds of fruit including apples, I can't have more than a sip of cider though due to the sugar, however, whole apples fresh do not seem to be a problem, they have enough fiber to balance the sugar. Its apple season so enjoy!


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been craving apples this whole pregnancy too!! I actually read somewhere (can't remember where) that apples are one of the most common cravings of pregnant women.


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

I've been really digging apples with just a dash of caramel sauce every now and then. Not that many a day but several times a week.
You mamas might be happy to know you may be cutting your babies risk of developing asthma!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6669173.stm


----------



## akayerich (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm with you guys on the apples. especially with peanut butter. its the only thing i can honestly say i've had a craving for so far. and its such a good time of year for apples where i live too!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akayerich* 
i'm with you guys on the apples. especially with peanut butter. its the only thing i can honestly say i've had a craving for so far. and its such a good time of year for apples where i live too!

Me TOO!! I can't get enough of apples and peanut butter! its been one of my favorite snacks since I learned how good it was at camp when I was a kid, but now I just can't get enough of it!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh i am loving apples and apples and peanut butter is divinty.

I never liked apple juice at all until pregnant with my first, then i liked it watered down. still do to this day.

(and I like Apple for a name)


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
Me TOO!! I can't get enough of apples and peanut butter! its been one of my favorite snacks since I learned how good it was at camp when I was a kid, but now I just can't get enough of it!

Mmmmm... Apples with PB! If my darn heartburn wasn't so active, I'd be eating them all day.









I'm also finding an amazing enjoyment of apples with thinly sliced extra sharp cheddar cheese. It's soooooo good-almost decadent.

I'm actually planning to surprise my husband with fondue this week, and one of the things we'll be dipping are granny smith slices.


----------

